# mmc snap ins



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

do you guys really use mmc and setup custom consoles etc?


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

I work for a MS gold partner in the uk. I find that admins who work on the same servers daily DO create these and use them, as i work on a different system daily..do not.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

is there anyway of creating a portable type mmc to carry around with your particular tools?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

If you have an MMC you can take it to any machine as long as that machine has the same utilities that hook into it installed. Think of the MMC as a console/portal that allows you access to all the sub programs. I for 1 love using my MMC to house ALL my tasks... E.G. Remote Desktop I have it seperated based on the type of servers so I have a list for file servers/a list for DCs/A list for our internet proxy servers/A list for our Antivirus servers and so on. I also have each domain seperated and have an ADUC instance as well as a GPO setting for each one.

The only thing is if I send my MMC to anyone I have to send them a list of all the things I have installed so they can have the tools on there to use the MMC. E.G. Admin Pack, GPMC with service pack, SSC and so on.


----------



## funguy123us (May 3, 2010)

I use to to customize so that I have the tools i need on single console. I don't use it a lot but I use it for AD user/computer management, GPO management etc..



PK-her0 said:


> do you guys really use mmc and setup custom consoles etc?


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

MMC = ?
That's a new one for me. Doesn't happen too often!


----------



## digitalsatori (Apr 28, 2010)

MMC = Microsoft Management Console

All "admin" tools on Server 2003 and higher use the MMC as a basis, but you can create custom MMCs to open ADUC, DCHP, DNS, GMPC, etc. all in one window.


----------



## Colossus610 (Jun 15, 2005)

heck yeah.
I manage a couple dozen or so client networks and do this religiously when dealing with multiple servers. It's nice to have all of your servers' Event Logs accessible in one place.
Also, when you're running WSUS, DHCP, DNS, IIS etc load balanced or whatever on two or more servers, it does come in handy.
Work hard or work smart.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Ah. I'm very familiar with mgmt console, but just never heard it called "MMC" before.
(Sigh, yet another tech acronym.)

Thanks.


----------

